

The Navy Unveils "Cicada": Now Even the Drones Have Drones - raphar
http://www.dailytech.com/The+Navy+Unveils+Cicada+Now+Even+the+Drones+Have+Drones/article23650.htm

======
rd108
I have a feeling, looking back, that the birth of weaponized drones will be
far worse for our world than the invention of the nuclear bomb. they're
already being used domestically in the United States by law enforcement, which
raises some pretty disturbing prospects. and now other countries (e.g. China)
are creating drones at a breakneck pace....

------
jerrya
tl;dr

    
    
        Big drones have little drones,
        upon their backs to launch them
        And little drones have lesser drones
        An so on ad infinitum
    
        And the great drones, themselves, in turn
        Have greater drones to go on;
        While these again have greater still,
        And greater still, and so on.

------
dons
Clever idea to use the logic boards as wings.

~~~
abailin
This made my jaw drop; it's such a smart idea. I'm sure the voltage regulators
and diodes benefit from a nice atmospheric cooling too.

~~~
blrgeek
They had to put in heaters for the high altitude model :)

Commercial electronics have 0C as lower operating bound, although milspec is
-40C.

------
nextparadigms
I can't help but imagine that whoever has the bad luck of fighting against
against the drones and robots of US will feel much like in Terminator 3,
except the drones and robots won't attack on their own, but will be manned or
sent by the US military instead.

~~~
sebastianavina
at least they will learn to hate technology instead of the us.

~~~
pyre
The drones will become the new 'face' of the US in this possible future. They
will still hate us, but they will see us less and less as human beings because
most people in the affected areas will only ever be dealing with drones.

~~~
hessenwolf
It'll make false flag operations really blood easy.

------
bradfordw
Yo dawg, I heard you like drones...

